# hooch gang



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

what good pics!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful!
How is your husband doing?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

those are some pretty girls!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

what a crew!!! Great pics!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty ladies


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Pretty dogs!.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What lovely girls!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous bunch! Now we need more puppy pictures!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love them!!!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a stunning bunch.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a good looking bunch!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That Hooch gang is a glorious pack of gold. Just sparkling there and sitting so nicely for the camera.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

You've got three georgous red heads there!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

They are sooo cute...can I have one of those little buggers? hehe...they are truly adorable.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwww how cute are those girls!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Looking Gals! So, did you just give that Beautiful Haley Gal to Carol? I want one too...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We don't see pics of the Hoochy gang near enough!!!! Keep em coming, they are great looking girlies!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful looking dogs.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you Cindy. Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow she got them to sit still. THere must be a steak involved I can't see. Maybe I should go to bed more often during the day.

Judi - I am fine thanks for asking.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great looking crew, there beautiful







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Their beautiful, I love them!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful Girls>>>>>


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> We don't see pics of the Hoochy gang near enough!!!! Keep em coming, they are great looking girlies!


Exactly! I didn't realize how beautiful all your girls were! I'd love to see more pics of them!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is those pretty girls. Great pictures of them and they look so sweet posing together. Bama is looking more and more like his mommy. She is just beautiful in that picture. I may have to come and steal her. Bama says Hi Mom, Aunt Laurel and Grandma. And Grandma Cindy & Hooch too.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a pretty trio , thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> There is those pretty girls. Great pictures of them and they look so sweet posing together. Bama is looking more and more like his mommy. She is just beautiful in that picture. I may have to come and steal her. Bama says Hi Mom, Aunt Laurel and Grandma. And Grandma Cindy & Hooch too.


You better come before the middle of April. ROFL


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

and what a beautiful gang they are too, I think we ought to get to see a lot more of em !!!!!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Such pretty ladies!


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*girlie girls*

Wow...how wonderful to see the Hooch Kennel gals!

Cindy, thanks for the new pic...they are so sweet.

Looks like River is getting a touch of white face...

Get Haley to come to the computer .... Molly wants to lick the screen!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pictures! Pretty dogs!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Look at Molly Sue all growing up!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful pics of the Hooch gang! I love to see the pup pics too, Hooch's kids have distinctive ~gorgeous~ faces :smooch:


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*Hey to the Hoocher*



TheHooch said:


> Look at Molly Sue all growing up!!!!


can you believe your little pup is so grown and beautiful? She's a treasure...we'll forever have the Hooch family in our family linked by this roudy and sweet Molly Sue!:wave:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh she isn;t rowdy. LOL


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful Girls there Cindy and Hooch!!!!! 

Let me be the one to remind you though, Hooch pups and offspring surely do come with their own set of baggage!

See Example Below: :doh:  :wave:


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed seeing your girlies!

Tiffany


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Mrs and Mr Hooch,,, i hope you dont mind but... i tried to fix the eyes


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

And that is the reason I didn;t try and fix them for her. I hate that eye tool. LOL


----------

